# Head collar and refusal to walk



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all! 
We recently got a head collar at trainers recommendation. First wear at puppy school, did relatively well.

At home, Our 5 month old is refusing to walk with it, standing with her head down and tail between legs. The trainer said that we should reward her when she is calm with it and only coax her to walk. So far she either stands dead still or tries to paw it off. 

Any success stories or recommendations?  we feel she needs the head collar as otherwise leads us! 
TA


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd back off using it for now. You may be able to reintroduce it later to refine her heeling, but right now I'd focus on making walks enjoyable and using other methods to train a loose leash walk. The forum has multiple threads on this with great suggestions, so read through some of them. Some quick suggestions would be to stop anytime she starts pulling and wait for her to create some slack in the lead before continuing and to utilize walls, fences, etc. to block her from moving past your knee.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

You might try a front leader harness first. That is what my trainer suggested first before trying the head collar. It's more of a progression then, if the head leader is even still necessary.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Loose lead walking takes a lot of time, and patience. It is one thing that does not come natural to most vizsla puppies. 

If you are set on the head collar, I would reintroduce it slowly away from walking. 
You put it on, she gets treat. Have her sit, she gets treat. Keep it fun and short. 
Once she is happy with it on for a couple of days, try a short walk with it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Agree with all comments above, the head leader may be too early or not right for your pup at all. 
The walks on leash should start in your house, once that is confidently loose leash without treats, then backyard learning and then gradually outdoors - short sessions only, walking on leash should be right now not your main source of exercise at this age anyways.

Remember also, that they were bred to find the game/bird independently, meaning they will want to be a step ahead of you, as they see it as part of their job as per their nature. Teaching them that the job on the walks is actually being at your heel is for that reason a bit more challenging, but not impossible. The funny thing i have discovered with my boy when going thru this, that it does not mean that he does not pay attention to what i am doing, in the contrary, he just does not need to watch me walking in order to follow me. well, nothing more mentally stimulating than a smart vizsla


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Trainers...

Always listen to you Vizsla. They will tell you what you need to do to help them be their best. If a trainer gives a piece of advice or makes a rec and either it doesn't sound right to you or your V clearly objects, listen to your V, don't do it, and get a new trainer that understands the breed.

Take the leader off, put a nylon collar on, and if your V is pulling on the lead while you're walking, just stop. Wait for him/her to stop as well, and circle back to you, praise, and continue.


----------

